# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Adoption lapin

## Laurie7

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							






 Bonjour jai eu 5 laperaux étant dans lincapacité de pouvoir tous les garder, je recherche des familles qui pourront leur offrir une belle vie.
Nous sommes du département 57

----------


## Jade01

*Bonjour, 

que s'est il passé pour que vous ayez des bébés ?*

----------


## Laurie7

Bonjour, ma lapine était en liberté et par inadvertance jai mal fermé la cage de mon mâle et elle est allée dedans.

----------


## Ioko

Bonjour,quel age ont ils?avez vous des photos?sont ils séxés?covoiturage OK?

----------


## Laurie7

Ils ont 6 semaines ils ne sont pas encore sevrés. Oui jai des photos mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour les mettre sur mon profil. Je vais me renseigner pour le covoiturage.

----------


## monloulou

Pour ajouter une photo  :: 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/faq.php?faq=rescue_utilisationgenerale#faq_rescue_  ajoutephoto

----------


## Ioko

Ce sont des lapereaux nains ou "fermiers" ?

----------


## Laurie7

Ce sont des lapins nains, il y a quun mâle sur la portée

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, merci d'éditer votre premier message pour remplir le formulaire d'adoption. Vous pourrez également ajouter des photos*

----------


## Laurie7

Je fais comment pour éditer le premier message ? Jai a nouveau regarder pour les photos je ny arrive toujours pas

----------

